# Trivia 1/23



## luckytrim (Jan 23, 2019)

trivia 1/23
DID YOU KNOW...
The majority of Bank Robberies in the USA occur on  Friday.

1. Only one item was salvaged from the wreck of the Edmund  Fitzgerald ; what
was it !
2. How many Tablespoons equal one cup ?  (U.S.Measure)
3. According to Microsoft, what does the 'XP' in Windows XP  stand for?
4. How many teeth does a standard bottle cap have  ?
  a. – 18
  b. – 21
  c. – 24
  d. -  27
5. Strange Words are These ;
Can you define "anaphalantiasis ?
  a. - Loss of Eyebrows
  b. - Loss of Under-arm Hair
  c. - Loss of pubic Hair
  d. - Hair growth on the Soles of the foot
6. How many No-Hitters did Nolan Ryan throw in his career  ?
  a. - 5
  b. - 6
  c. - 7
  d. - 8
7. If you were in Australia and someone gave you an Akubra,  what would you 
do with it ?
  a. - Eat It
  b. - Wear It
  c. - Plant It
  d. - Feed It
8. The majority of reported BSE (Mad Cow Ddiseasecases have  occurred in 
which country?
(Bonus; what does BSE stand for ?)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There was an “Andy Griffith Show” episode in which Opie  worried about
Horatio, a ‘Half a Boy”...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Ship’s Bell
2. – 16
3. e’XP’erience
4. – b
5.  - a
6. - c
7. - b ; It's a Hat
8.   The United Kingdom
(Bovine spongiform encephalopathy )

TRUTH !!
In "The Andy Griffith Show" Andy tried to explain to Opie that  he should
give more money to charity because for (paraphrasing) "every  square mile
there are two and a half boys who go hungry". Opie asked who  the half a boy
was. Andy replied, "There's no half a boy. It's a ratio." Opie  replied,
"Poor Horatio." Andy said, "Forget about the half a boy." Opie  said, "That's
a hard thing to forget." Opie went away worried about Horatio,  the half a
boy.


----------

